# A Trio of Lathe Productivity Aids



## BobWarfield (Mar 19, 2008)

First, as many here have read, I made a camlock for the tailstock. Second, I got a nice keyless chuck and MT2 arbor for it from my friends at Lathemaster.com for the tailstock. Lathemaster sells very nice keyless chucks at a decent price. With these two in place, the tailstock is now "wrenchless" except when setting over for a taper:







Man, the work goes faster and it is a joy to use these improvements.

Third is I have taken to using a small Kant-Twist as a carriage stop:






They work great and the brass jaws don't mar the ways.

Just a few quick ideas to speed your lathe work along!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## gilessim (Mar 20, 2008)

Great idea for the carriage stop! and those keyless chucks are fantastic, I have one for my mill and one for the lathe and I recently got one for my power drill, they hold better than the Jacobs style, for drilling stone walls you could tighten the bit thumb breaking tight and they would still slip, now when it catches ,I nearly break my arm instead!

Giles


----------

